#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Certificates >  >  >  I am studying for the API 570, could someone correct me on this practice exam?

## JoeCana

I denoted my answers with ***, I'm studying these questions for the exam and would like to know what areas I need more study in. Thanks!

Question 1: Preferential weld corrosion shall be assessed by:

A. the corrosion specialist

B. the NDE examiner

C. the piping engineer

*** D. the inspector

Question 2: What should the inspector do after a rejectable defect has been identified?

A. Notify operations personnel

B. Perform RT inspection

C. Consult a metallurgist

*** D. Mark the area for repair

Question 3: An NPS 8 (200 DN) and 0.322 inch (8.18mm) thick carbon steel piping systems with design pressure of 265 psig (1827 kPa) and MDMT 59F (15C) is to be hydrostatically pressure tested. The metal should be maintained at a temperature of at least:

*** A. 59F (15C).

B. 89F (32C).

C. 69F (25C).

D. 79F (26C).

Question 4: The potential for brittle fracture is of concern during pressure tests when the hydrotest test pressure exceeds what percent of the required hydrotest pressure?

*** A. 50

B. 30

C. 40

D. 25

Question 5: When steam is used as the pressure test medium for piping other than Category D, which of the following applies?

A. Rules for pneumatic testing as stated in ASME B31.3 should be followed.

B. Maximum temperature is limited to 366F (186C) and steam must be flowing.

C. Steam pressure must be below 300 psi.

*** D. Rules for hydrotesting as stated in ASME B31.3 should be followed.

Question 6: During piping installation, what information should be documented for use in corrosion rate calculations?

A. piping design thickness data

B. minimum thickness data

*** C. base-line thickness data

D. nominal thickness data

Question 7: The maximum interval between RBI assessments for Class 3 piping systems is:

A. owner-user option.

B. 15 years.

*** C. 10 years.

D. 5 years.

Question 8: Details related to NDE of welds that should be reviewed by the inspector include:

A. inspector is in agreement with welders interpretations and findings.

*** B. NDE performed during final PWHT.

C. specified frequency of examination.

D. work of each pipefitter included in random examination techniques.

Question 9: How frequently should thickness measurements be conducted on class 4 piping systems?

*** A. Option of owner/user

B. Every 20 years

C. Every 10 years

D. Every 15 years

Question 10: Identifying integrity operating envelopes for key process variables is an important adjunct for:

A. management of change.

*** B. understanding damage mechanisms.

C. fitness for service evaluation.

D. risk-based inspection.

Question 11: Corrosion allowance in FRP equipment typically composed of an inner surface and an interior layer which is specified as necessary to provide the best overall resistance to chemical attack is:

A. corrosion rate.

B. damage mechanism.

C. corrosion allowance.

*** D. corrosion barrier.

Question 12: During pressure testing, owner/users are cautioned not to exceed what value for materials that may be used in elevated temperature service?

A. 150% of design

B. 90% of SMYS

*** C. MAWP

D. ASME allowable stress

Question 13: In hot UT thickness measurements, the measured thickness increases by what amount for every 100 F (55 C)?

A. 1.5%

B. 2.5%

C. 2.0%

*** D. 1%

Question 14: If the requirements of API 570 are more stringent than the jurisdictional requirements:

A. the authorized inspector has the discretion to follow API 570 or jurisdiction

B. the owner/user has responsibility for deciding the course of action

C. the requirements of API 570 shall govern

*** D. the jurisdictional requirements always govern

Question 15: Which type of ultrasonic display shows the amplitude of the signal coming from the discontinuity as a function of time?

A. B-scan and C-scan display

B. C-scan

C. A-scan and C-scan display

*** D. A-scan display

Question 16: The damage mechanism typically associated with subsurface *****ing type damage is:

A. polythionic acid stress corrosion *****ing.

B. caustic stress corrosion *****ing.

*** C. hydrogen induced *****ing.

D. sulfide stress *****ing.

Question 17: Besides all forms of damage that could reasonably be expedited to affect equipment, other factors that should be considered in an RBI probability assessment include:

A. operating conditions both past and projected.

*** B. probability of serious injuries or fatalities.

C. maintenance of fire and safety systems.

D. consequences of any previous incidents.

Question 18: A signal of discontinuity in the material under nondestructive examination is considered:

A. a defect

B. a flaw

C. an artifact



*** D. an indication

Question 19: What is the purpose of recording a minimum alert thickness for a piping system?

A. to signal to the inspector that it is time for a remaining life assessment

*** B. to signal to the inspector that a fitness-for-service assessment is necessary

C. to signal to the inspector that it is time for determining the pressure minimum thickness

D. to signal to the inspector that it is time for determining the minimum structural thickness

Question 20: Piping systems services which classified as Class 1 piping system is:

A. on-site hydrocarbons that will slowly vaporize during release such as those operating below the flash point.

*** B. on-site hydrocarbons that will not significantly vaporize during release such as those operating below the flash point.

C. flammable services operating above their auto-ignition temperature.

D. steam and steam condensate.

Question 21: Inspection tasks typically associated with hot tapping or welding on in-service equipment should include:

A. ferrite testing.

B. hardness testing.

*** C. positive metal identification (PMI).

D. verification of process flammability.

Question 22: Per 570, each owner/user inspection organization should be audited:

*** A. at least every 5 years.

B. annually.

C. at least every 10 years.

D. periodically.

Question 23: What is the preferred method of FRP fitting manufacturing?

A. Two-piece contact molded

B. One-piece contact molded

*** C. Injection molding

D. Filament winding

Question 24: Deposited weld metal on the face of a weld preparation or surface that will be part of a welded joint is referred to as:

*** A. buttering.

B. cladding.

C. fusion line.

D. weld build-up.

Question 25: Piping systems which should have more CMLs selected is:

A. noncorrosive piping systems.

B. long, straight-run piping systems.

C. piping system with low consequence of failure.

*** D. piping systems potential for localized corrosion.See More: I am studying for the API 570, could someone correct me on this practice exam?

----------

